# 3 Way Fridge 12 volt Supply



## vivo (Mar 31, 2007)

On my 1994 Talbot Express Autohome Highwayman2,thats a mouthful,fridge I am not getting 12 volts at the input terminals.Can find nothing in the engine bay that looks like a fuse or a relay for this supply.Anyone any idea were they might be for it seams unlikely they would have fitted a cable without fusing it.
Viv


----------



## schojac (Oct 13, 2007)

have you tried with ignition on; some systems will only work when engine is running. Saves the battery.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Yep - 12v will only be present when the engine is running & drawing current from the alternator - to draw it from the engine battery would very quickly run it down to zero !


----------



## vivo (Mar 31, 2007)

Yes ,the engine was on it's just no 12 volts at the Fridge.
Viv


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

You need to follow the wire back from the fridge then. It should go through a relay then a fuse before getting to the starter battery pos.

more here
http://www.motts.org/SPLIT CHARGING SYSTEM.htm


----------



## vivo (Mar 31, 2007)

Thanks for your help,I've found the relays but there are no fuses to either the fridge or leisure circuits. The charging relay works and charges the leisure battery.Will check out the fridge relay tomorrow.Then I will fit fuses in each cable.
Viv


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi, Don't know a lot about electrics (Nowt actually) but I know that mine has a special fuse on the elektroblok for the fridge, It is marked as "AES Fuse" could be worth a look and try.


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

1994 van is unlikely to be AES - but I could be wrong?
C.


----------



## vivo (Mar 31, 2007)

Finally cleared it all up.There was a fuse box,at the front left hand side.All the wires were green so thought it was an earth box.Cleaned all fuses and connecter and everything now OK.Thanks everyone for all your help.
Viv


----------

